# Question how reliable are the sentras year 1993 and up



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

I am in the market and want to purchase a 93, 94 sentra or newer. I found one 1994 with a 113K the clutch is slipping and they want $2000 OBO. What do you guys think of this price range and how reliable are sentras?


also is there any type of timing belt change involved in this car?


I currently own a 98 Maxima and is supercharged, sorry to bother but just wanted to get you owners opinions/facts etc... any input would be appreciated.


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

The 1.6l I have has given me virtually no problems with regular maintenance. The few exceptions have been the alternator, the factory stereo (cassette) and the front oil seal. The alternator was replaced at 105k and the head unit was replaced @ Xmas. Th oil seal started leaking around 90k and was finally replaced @ 100k. It currently has 114k and still gets 36mpg (manual trans) on the highway.

The AC in the summer definitely slows it down and pulls gas economy into the low 30's.

Overall I am pleased with this econo box.


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

you have a 98 sentra? sounds good. which oil seal are you talking about?


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

The front (behind the crank pully) main oil seal on the crank.


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

On a side note, my '94 Toy p/u has had nothing replaced. Well, nothing that is that wasn't broken by vandalism.


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

BobBitchin said:


> *The front (behind the crank pully) main oil seal on the crank. *


If I can get a impact wrench on that pulley thats cake, the seal replacement wont kick my rear. Thats a 30Min fix. But if thats the only problem then I find them pretty reiable. I take it that vandalism means you puts the pedal to the metal.


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

The vandalism was someone in parking lot jabbed a pipe into my radiator.


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

I am very sorry about that. My apologies


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

<Mine has been amasingly reliable. It has 144K with no leaks. It even still has the original battery. On the downside, its performance is limp-wristed, but oh well.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> also is there any type of timing belt change involved in this car?


No, not on the GA16DE.

I have 220,000 km on my 94 sentra 4 door. The majority of problems have stemmed from the inordinate amount of salt used on Ontario roads, causing rust to the body and rotting the exhaust. Other than that there have been few problems.

The starter packed it in at 210,000 km and the clutch is starting to slip a bit. CV boots have worn out, but there have been few other major non wear items that have needed to be replaced.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

My 94 Sentra XE has 241,500 and still runs great. I replaced the original clutch somewhere near 160K, but had to replace that one again around 230K. The altenator has been replaced once, the starter twice. The front axles have needed replaced twice, but I was doing a lot of miles in pothole city (Pittsburgh). I'm mechanically declined, so I have all my work done at the shop, but I've never had to put much $$ into this. It's saved me a ton of cash - repairs have been cheap compared to anything I've ever driven. Just keep doing the oil changes....and occasionally add some gas to the tank!

I also have a 94 Altima with 115K that I bought with 84K on it, and all I've done is change oil and filters - super dependable.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*My 1994.5 Sentra SE 1.6 5 speed sedan*

Has been probably, one of the best purchase's, I've made.
I bought it new, and have done all my own maintenance & repairs on this vehical. The only things I have done to it to date are: Maintenance: oil changes, air filter and pvc valve replace when needed, fuel filter replacement (2) dis. cap, rotor, wires, (1) at 95,000, spark plugs (3 sets at 20,000 each, now using bosch platinuim until 120,000 miles), Brakes: I have about 40-50 % wear on 2nd set of front disc's, rears original, just had to clean them. rotate tires every 7500 miles.
Parts replacement/repair: left & right outer CV boots, engine front oil pulley seal. (102,000 and where my milage is now.)
Otherwise, everything on my car is still the original factory parts.
Not bad at all, for 8 years 3 months of having this car. I still get 30+ in the winter, and 35+ in summer for mileage. 
Its been economical, and I still like driving it.


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

this car seems to be pretty reliable then, glad I bought it. Right now is in my garage awaiting a new ring gear for the flywheel and I am installing a ACT and it needs the boots that go (forgot the name of the part where it turns) not the CV boots the smaller ones behind.


----------

